# How to hide/unhide startup programs?



## ComputerUser (Sep 18, 2007)

How can I hide or unhide a startup program form the system tray without using any tool?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 18, 2007)

> Right-click "Properties" on taskbar
> Check-in "Hide Inactive icons"
> Click "Customize" tab
 Now Hide icons....

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1152703_Hideicons.JPG


----------

